# Office Hours: Rev. Dr. Sinclair Ferguson on Pastoral Ministry



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 1, 2010)

Greetings Office Hours listeners,

Office Hours talks with Rev. Dr. Sinclair Ferguson about pastoral ministry. He shares a little about how he became a pastor, what effect it had on him to have come face to face with John Owen, and his thoughts on what a pastor is.

To listen to this episode, visit:
http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/09.01.10ferguson.mp3

Order any of two dozen of Dr. Ferguson's books through The Bookstore at Westminster Seminary: 
The Bookstore at WSC: Search results for sinclair

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes. Search "Office Hours."

Listen to all the episodes at: 
Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

Call Office Hours at 760 278 1725. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.

Email: [email protected]

Follow Westminster Seminary California on Twitter and Facebook

If you're encouraged by Office Hours please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it, and please encourage your elders, pastors, family and friends to listen to Office Hours.

Thanks for listening!

Jac Stofberg (Candidate, M.Div)
Orthodox Presbyterian Church (Escondido)
Assistant to the Director: New Media Initiative
Westminster Seminary California


----------



## MW (Sep 1, 2010)

I think pastors who struggle to find balance between academic study and shepherding the flock are sure to benefit from listening to this particular interview.


----------

